# Hotels in Lisbon



## Donkey Hotay (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. My wife and myself are thinking of moving to Portugal, and for a start we are going to spend a week in Lisbon in mid-October. Can anyone recommend a good hotel, or other good accommodation, close to the centre of Lisbon? We want somewhere comfortable and quiet. Thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why Lisboa? You would be better off staying in the potential area you are looking at. Unless that is Lisboa. Visit Trivago website.


----------

